
World′s tallest elevator tower rises in Rottweil, Germany (2015) - Tomte
http://www.dw.com/en/worlds-tallest-elevator-tower-rises-in-rottweil-germany/a-18527286
======
mikejarema
Official site for the tower: [https://testturm.thyssenkrupp-
elevator.com/en/](https://testturm.thyssenkrupp-elevator.com/en/)

Has some decent shots that show what it looks like finished, when viewed from
Rottweil, and the conference rooms (!) contained within.

------
dbcurtis
KONE's test tower is 300m, but it goes down an old mine shaft, so technically
not the "tallest" :)

First link I google'd up:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGRMY-9a-tw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGRMY-9a-tw)

------
rurban
The locals were also very keen to test the elevators:
[https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/102130165946129620198/6...](https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/102130165946129620198/6565896745822093794)

------
fjni
I was flying in the area this past summer, and took a spin around it. Just in
the middle of nowhere, there's this tower:
[https://cl.ly/463e9f3eaeab](https://cl.ly/463e9f3eaeab)

------
sevensor
From this article, I learned of the terrifying paternoster lift. I would
rather take the stairs.

~~~
namibj
Why do you see it as terrifying? It's easier to fall on stairs than hurt
yourself in a Paternoster. If you can, try to ride one, it's an interesting
excursion in efficiency that once was.

~~~
martin-adams
From Wikipedia:

>> The construction of new paternosters is no longer allowed in many countries
because of the high risk of accident for people who cannot use the lift
properly. In 2012, an 81-year-old man was killed when he fell into the shaft
of a paternoster in the Dutch city of The Hague. Elderly people, disabled
people, and children are the most in danger of being crushed or losing a limb.

Generally if a country bans it due to safety, it could be pretty terrifying to
use it.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paternoster](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paternoster)

~~~
cf141q5325
He fell into the shaft. I mean really?

Those things are absolutely amazing in busy buildings like universities. Where
you have an extreme throughput in short intervals. I studied in a 15 story
building and even with 4 big elevators you had to wait forever during rush
time.

Here you can see one working in the Goethe University in Frankfurt. Sadly, now
you need a "drivers license" to ride the damn thing and are only allowed to
use it alone.
[https://youtu.be/zFikKlHHCbw?t=20](https://youtu.be/zFikKlHHCbw?t=20)

Ski lifts are more dangerous.

edit: used to* apparently after they were made fun of by extra3 they got rid
of the paternoster police and drivers licenses.

------
techaddicted
The tower is amazing, been there in the past; but not on the top of it.

------
wirrbel
I have family in a nearby village, interesting to see this here :)

